# Roland Carroll Barvels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

American News photo by John Davis
Former Aberdeen police officer Roland Carroll Barvels, 42, was one of two men fatally wounded in a roadside attack on a convoy.

Aberdeen man killed in Iraq
*Former police officer died when roadside bomb hits convoy near Basra*

*By Emily Arthur*

*American News Writer*

A former Aberdeen police officer was killed on Wednesday in Iraq when a roadside bomb hit a convoy he was riding in near the southern city of Basra.

Roland Carroll Barvels, 42, was one of two men fatally wounded, an official from DynCorp International - the security contractor Barvels worked for - confirmed Wednesday afternoon. The other American killed was identified as Richard Thomas Hickman, 52, of Cave Spring, Ga.

Barvels was in Iraq assisting with the training of the Iraqi police force. He had been assigned to the Civilian Police Advisory Training Team, a group responsible for training and equipping the 135,000-member force.

He leaves behind his wife Cindy of Aberdeen, two sons and two stepsons.

Gregory Lagana, vice president of communications for DynCorp, said a third American civilian was injured in the attack, as was an Iraqi translator who was traveling with the group.

According to AP reports out of Iraq, coalition forces cordoned off the scene of the Basra attack and took the wounded to the hospital. An Associated Press photographer who was at the scene said two four-wheel-drive vehicles were targeted near Basra, a Shiite Muslim-dominated town about 340 miles southeast of Baghdad.

Lagana said the attack occurred at approximately 1:30 p.m. Iraqi time.

Barvels, a law enforcement officer with nearly 20 years of experience with various departments in the Midwest, had worked for DynCorp since November, when he resigned from the Aberdeen Police Department to take the job. Barvels started at the Aberdeen Police Department in May

2000.

"The Aberdeen Police Department would like to express its deepest sorrow to the family and friends of Roland Barvels," the department said in a release. " ... During his time at the police department, he diligently patrolled the streets of our city providing safety and security to the citizens in our community. Roland possessed an incredible ability to talk to people and (to) make anyone he talked to feel at ease."

Barvels was instrumental in developing the South Grant Street neighborhood watch area. He was also certified as a motorcycle patrol officer.

Barvels, who was said to have enjoyed hunting, fishing, golf, hiking and camping, started his law enforcement career in 1982 in Minnesota. He also spent 12 years in various branches of the military.

Fellow former policeman also in Iraq: Another former Aberdeen police officer, Steve Pionk, also works for DynCorp and is stationed in Iraq. Family members and friends said Pionk called them on Wednesday to tell them he was fine. The American News also received an e-mail from Pionk that confirmed he was aware of Barvels' death.

DynCorp International, which is headquartered in Irving, Texas, has more than 14,000 employees in 35 different countries.

"These were courageous and dedicated men who were working to bring democracy and stability to Iraq," DynCorp Chief Executive Officer Stephen J. Cannon said in a release. "We are deeply saddened by this tragedy, and our thoughts and prayers are with their families."

It's unknown at this time when services for Barvels might take place.

On Wednesday, administrators and officers with the Aberdeen Police Department said they were having a hard time dealing with the loss of their former co-worker and friend.

"Words cannot express the sense of loss we feel in his passing," the department said in a release. "Our hearts and prayers go out to his wife and children."


----------

